# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Drug Test for job

## mrsocks

I'm getting drug tested to work at a vitamin store, and I was wondering if they possibly test for steroids 

I think it would be retarded if they did considering they would probably want their employees to look like they workout, but I'm posting this so somebody who knows for sure will reassure me  :Frown:

----------


## Philly Grappler

> I'm getting drug tested to work at a vitamin store, and I was wondering if they possibly test for steroids 
> 
> I think it would be retarded if they did considering they would probably want their employees to look like they workout, but I'm posting this so somebody who knows for sure will reassure me


Don't quote me on this but I am under the impression they just check for street drugs like w**d.

----------


## Coop77

There is no such thing as a pre employment steroid test. unless you're a professional athlete.

----------


## Captainbicep

nope, and the tests are expensive anyways.

----------


## andyarmo

iv just had a drug test for a new job and it came back all clear. iv just finished a 6 week coarse of prop,cyp and win

----------


## OH REALLY

no steroid testing well be done

----------


## redz

Highly doubtful they are wasting there money on steroid testing. They just test for street drugs usually.

----------


## xero01160116

they do not test for da juice.... i know cops/state workers ect...they do not test for it...even when they find trace amounts they let it slide most of the time......i know first hand you have nothing to worry about....just dont do deca >ect as they will linger in your system for a long time!!!!!

----------


## KZRSOIZE

Going a bit off topic but im sure there are alot of members who are wondering, what , if anything, could be used throw off a steroid test. I remember reading propecia the hair loss drug was banned by the nfl and mlb, because it did something to steroid metabolites. There was also an antibiotic of some sort if taken just prior to a drug test along with aspirin and alot of water would keep all metabolites inside the body and not in the urine. I have been tested a bunch of times for dope, but like posted above its recreational drugs they test for w**d c**e sp**d etc. But like a gym buddy of mine who is on the fire dept says they are going to start random testing for anabolics, hes f'd . Very interesting topic.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

> Going a bit off topic but im sure there are alot of members who are wondering, what , if anything, could be used throw off a steroid test. I remember reading propecia the hair loss drug was banned by the nfl and mlb, because it did something to steroid metabolites. There was also an antibiotic of some sort if taken just prior to a drug test along with aspirin and alot of water would keep all metabolites inside the body and not in the urine. I have been tested a bunch of times for dope, but like posted above its recreational drugs they test for w**d c**e sp**d etc. But like a gym buddy of mine who is on the fire dept says they are going to start random testing for anabolics, hes f'd . Very interesting topic.



I think Propecia only works with Deca tho, if I'm correct. If your taking test cyp for example, you'd have to use something like epitest to balance out your test/epitest ratio below the acceptable levels, but most jobs won't do that tho unless your employed by the NCAA and above.

----------


## DrTY

what about transit officers (aus) i just applied for that job wonder if u get tested for gear from them. 
i know i have to do a fitness blood and urine test. 
u think anything will come up i been taking sus deca test p and stana for a good 12 weeks.

----------


## DrTY

also sorry to double post but if u have been taking stuff that will show in a urine test try hitting some lasix before the night before u go flush ur system out.

----------


## bladerunner9

Where is the thread starter .. what did they checked for and wat was the result ?

----------


## inkslinger

they actually have a steroid test in CVS now ... it cost about $80 bucks ...you send the urine test out to a lab .. things are definitely changing as far as testing goes because of all the media attention ...

----------


## wayne69

> they actually have a steroid test in CVS now ... it cost about $80 bucks ...you send the urine test out to a lab .. things are definitely changing as far as testing goes because of all the media attention ...



very true. it cost about 80 bucks, and i saw it walgreens

----------


## coltrainjr0218

I'm in nursing school and im about to start working for a local hospital. I was just wondering if any steroids would show up in either test. Thank you!

----------


## chuckt12345

they dont test for juice

----------


## KZRSOIZE

who knows what they really test for??? But i guess we will find out...keep us posted..

----------


## jonnybravo2222

Gotta say.. My employer in Canada uses the U.S. Dept. of Transportation's "urine test" and they really only seem to test for narcotics and "intoxicants" as they call them.. I'd expect most employers with urine testing are using the same one. I'd bet against this test showing a person to be on a cycle.

----------


## optionsdude

On a different note will clen show up in a drug screen?

----------

